# Can you apply inkjet transfer to polo shirts? Can you do small runs of plastisol transfers?



## Ambition209 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 16x20 press, epson 1100 with pigment CIS from Cobra, and JPSS as well as 3G Jet Opaque Papers. Just in case you need to know any of that to help me with my questions (which I appreciate greatly)

First off, is it possible to apply inkjet transfer to polo shirts? The customer wants Gray Polo shirt with Photo on it. I am not sure if I should use the JPSS or Opaque paper for this?

Also seperate issue. Someone wants to order a dozen shirts with their logo on them. They are black shirts and I don't have a vinyl cutter so cutting around the image and using 3G paper is not something I like doing unless the customer wants a photo or square picture on the shirt. I have read a lot about plasticol transfers but am still clueless. Is it possible to make a small order say of 12 six inch by six inch logo's and what would the pricing of that be around? Then do I have to cut the plasticol transfer myself before pressing or does the company I order from do that? What is the average turnaround time when placing a small plasticol transfer? what plasticol site do you recommend ? 

Thanks very much in advance if you took the time to read this and help me


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

I was just looking into this for a customer
Pro world does it they run about $26 a sheet plus setup depending on the size of your logo as to how manyyou can get on a sheet.
Not sure on the Polo I think you can but I never have. depending on how dark the gray is you might get away with a light transfer

Hope this helps

MM64


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually, the cost for that size would be about $5.50 each if it is one color. Small quantities are somewhat pricey for custom printing.


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

proworlded said:


> Actually, the cost for that size would be about $5.50 each if it is one color. Small quantities are somewhat pricey for custom printing.


I stand corrected... some how I saw 2 not 12 

MM64


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is it possible to make a small order say of 12 six inch by six inch logo's and what would the pricing of that be around?


The best way to get pricing would be to contact a few plastisol transfer vendors directly to see what their pricing, minimums and turnaround times are. Here's a list: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html




> Then do I have to cut the plasticol transfer myself before pressing or does the company I order from do that?


There's nothing to really cut on a plastisol transfers. When you transfer it to a t-shirt, only the colors and the transfer stay on the t-shirt. 

There's no "residue" like an inkjet transfers. 

It looks just like you screen printed the t-shirt directly.



> What is the average turnaround time when placing a small plasticol transfer? what plasticol site do you recommend ?


I don't know if there's an average turnaround. Each company is different.

For recommendations and contact info for plastisol transfer companies, check out this list: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

What about Solutions Opaque cut into oval, circle, simple shape?
1-24 of less than 20 sq inches is 14 cents per square inch.
I've been doing smallish ovals, 2.5 by 2, for about 60 cents each from Wellington House.
Met them at the ISS show in Long Beach, and have been very pleased with their work.

Also, I have done polo shirts. Practice on extra shirts.
Heat, pressure, time, placement, which kind of cover sheet - all need to be tweeked, then the rest look great.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

The average price of this job, assuming it's 1 color is about $9.76 per sheet for 6 sheets using publicly posted prices of plastisol transfer companies. You can get two of these per sheet so your unit costs are about $4.50-4.75 plus shipping. Personally, I'd pay a little high on the average to use a company that I've used before rather than switch around for lowest price. It'd be right at Ed's price.


----------

